# Links not working in Firefox or in Safari



## Angela2475 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello, 

One of my websites has links that aren't working in Firefox and Safari. The link has a line underneath it so it looks like there is a link but when you go to press on it nothing, the cursor stays and the little hyperlink finger doesn't show up. But when I open the same website in I.E. 7 all my links work. What am I doing wrong? I work in GoLive 9.

Thanks ahead of time for any suggestions


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Angela2475: Welcome to TSF!

Could you provide us with a link to your website, so that we can take as look what might be happening?

BTW: Mac Lepord? I think you mean Mac Leopard


----------



## Angela2475 (Jan 28, 2008)

I finally figured it out I had my Z-index's for my layers numbered wrong.
I solved the problem. Thank you so much.


----------

